# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Galblaas poliep verwijderen.wie heeft ervaring?

## Elliende

Volgende week moet ik voor een gesprek voor het verwijderen van de galblaas. Ik heb de ziekte van Crohn en PSC ( vernauwing van de galwegen). Ik heb al jaren klachten van galaanvallen maar het laatste jaar is het werkelijk verschrikkelijk geworden. Na vele onderzoeken en scans hebben ze weer een verdikking gezien in de galblaaswand en aangezien ik een aantal jaar geleden mijn dikke- en endeldarm vol met foute poliepen zaten, vertrouwen ze het niet helemaal en gaan ze deze toch verwijderen.... Ik vraag me af of er mensen met ervaringen van verwijderen van galblaas met poliep is en of het meestal goedaardig is? :Smile:  Aangezien ik al een aantal operaties heb gehad en ook een stoma heb, vraag ik me af of het een laporoscopische of "gewone" operatie gaat worden.
Hopelijk ben ik dan gedeeltelijk van de vreselijke pijnklachten af. Helemaal over zal het nooit gaan, dit omdat er de vernauwing (PSC) zit. Dit gaat nl. nooit meer weg en is progressief...

----------

